# First visit to endo the other day..



## Jaydub (Dec 19, 2016)

So I had my first visit with and endocrinologist a few days ago, and I have mixed feelings. They have my medical history, so they know I've been prescribed this gel for a long time now. The guy said we can do shots, but they'd be once every 3 weeks, and I'll have to come into the office to get them done. Now, he said I can bring my wife and she can observe and do them at home. But one shot every 3 weeks? I'm doing 4 pumps of androgel  (like 80mg of test) a day.. the other thing is he sent me for another blood test. Now I'm no genius, but taking 80mg of test a day isn't gonna have my blood test showing low testosterone. So what can I expect? Can I just take the shot every 3 weeks for a while and ask for an increase in dose? Is he even gonna prescribe me anything if my test comes back in the normal range? And my last blood test had my total test at 310. He says this is normal. I'm not thinking so..  Any advice would be great fellas.


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 19, 2016)

Find a different endo. Period.


----------



## snake (Dec 19, 2016)

If you're on the gel, he has to expect you're TT to come back around the 500-600 range. That's the middle of the road and typically that's where they want to be. I'm not arguing if that's right or wrong but that's the  typical reality. One shot of any amount of Testosterone at any weight or any ester is just not going to end well. 

This Endocrinologist advice is something you would hear more out of a backwoods GP; now that would bother me. As for getting another blood test, It's probably just S.O.P. Dr. do not like being schooled by their patients so walk a thin line with questioning everything. As much as it's going to suck, ask him right up front where he wants you to fall in with your TT. If he give you a number, then that's the number. Actually, you won't get a number but a range. You need to nail him down to a plan and then a counter plan if that doesn't work. If you're real lucky, he will make a mistake and give you the "I don't want to put a number to it. It's about making you feel better." That goal would leave it completely under your control.


----------



## Jaydub (Dec 19, 2016)

Yeah, it totally felt like I was just at another GP office. I was expecting, I dunno, more expertise maybe? And I hear what you are saying Snake, I'm not questioning him much at all. But have been very firm that the gel cannot continue. I don't wanna risk cross contamination with the kid. Told him the shots my primary was giving me worked better, it just felt like it wore off and had me on a roller coaster with my hormones. So we agreed shots are better. And I'll betry the lab tests is just protocol. So I'm guessing by what ToolSteel said this isn't normal for an endo visit. You guys think I should get the lab results back and look for another specialist then? Or should I feel this guy out first?


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 20, 2016)

Sounds like he wants to dick around with low numbers while you ride a peak and trough.

310 total is not normal it is totally ridiculous don't waste your time with that moron.


----------



## Jaydub (Dec 20, 2016)

Thanks fellas. I'll shop around for a better doc.


----------



## snake (Dec 20, 2016)

Finding another Dr. is up to you. I was just making suggestions if you were to stay with this guy. Good luck either way and keep us posted.


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 20, 2016)

Jaydub said:


> Thanks fellas. I'll shop around for a better doc.



This sounds like the best plan.


----------



## Jaydub (Dec 20, 2016)

Sucks though, took 2 months to get into see this guy with a referral, now I gotta shop around. Read reviews or something. I dunno. Pain in the ass


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 20, 2016)

Jaydub said:


> Sucks though, took 2 months to get into see this guy with a referral, now I gotta shop around. Read reviews or something. I dunno. Pain in the ass



Do what snake was saying ask the doc what numbers he wants to se you have going.

Free test total test E2......


----------



## Jaydub (Dec 21, 2016)

Soon as I get the results and can talk to him I will. Stay tuned fellas


----------



## JimGainz (Dec 25, 2016)

If you can afford it - better to go to a TRT clinic. It doesn't matter where you live since the doctors consult over the phone after you complete the patient intake forms and get all the blood work they require. FWIW I saw an Endo and Urologist when I had low T symptoms and they were pretty much like "welcome to middle age". Total clowns and a disgrace to the profession IMO. Anyway - keep us posted and good luck.


----------



## Jaydub (Dec 29, 2016)

TRT clinics are extremely expensive though. You ship labs to wherever. They send you the stuff. 10 weeks worth for likeeping $650.. **** that


----------



## Jaydub (Dec 29, 2016)

So got the rest of my results back today. Says my test is pretty low(was talking get to a nurse, she didn't give me a number), but asked if I had been still taking the gel. I said yeah, so she says the doc wants me to get an MRI before we switch to injections. Said that order could take another week to go thru. Damn man.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 29, 2016)

you almost want to find a spot that's somewhat shady.  One that you can come into and almost ask for tes (provided your bloods justify it), I see a doc for all sorts of stuff and TRT is something he does.  He scripts the pill that gets implanted in your ass/hip.  But even with my so-so numbers he gave me the script for it.  

IDK if you live in a big city/burbs, but you should have lots of options.  TRT spots are like Micky D's over here, most just want to see bloods to justify the scripts, they almost want to give you the stuff.  you just need to be 32/35+ and have piss poor bloods


----------



## Jaydub (Dec 29, 2016)

gymrat827 said:


> you almost want to find a spot that's somewhat shady.  One that you can come into and almost ask for tes (provided your bloods justify it), I see a doc for all sorts of stuff and TRT is something he does.  He scripts the pill that gets implanted in your ass/hip.  But even with my so-so numbers he gave me the script for it.
> 
> IDK if you live in a big city/burbs, but you should have lots of options.  TRT spots are like Micky D's over here, most just want to see bloods to justify the scripts, they almost want to give you the stuff.  you just need to be 32/35+ and have piss poor bloods



I've searched my area for TRT clinics, and come up empty handed. Theres the florida place that you send bloods to and they script you everything you need. No insurancd accepted, and costs upwards of $600 for a 12 week spin. My buddy hit the jackpot, his gp doctor tested him and right off the bat wrote him for 200mg of cyp every 2 weeks.. has his "wife" doing his injections at home for him. I dont mond going to a halfway shady place bro. I just feel weird about google searching for it. Like i said, last time i searched i found that place that wanted labs sent to florida, and an arm and a leg for treatment


----------



## Jaydub (Dec 29, 2016)

And i fit the criteria all the way. Bloods fit, age fits. Gotta find a spot


----------



## Jaydub (Jan 14, 2017)

So went and had an MRI, that came back normal so the doc said go ahead and switch to injections. The only problem I have is that he's putting me on 150mg every 3 weeks... wtf is that shit? They're gonna retest my levels between week 4 and week 5. Shitsmith gonna be low


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 15, 2017)

Jaydub said:


> So went and had an MRI, that came back normal so the doc said go ahead and switch to injections. The only problem I have is that he's putting me on 150mg every 3 weeks... wtf is that shit? They're gonna retest my levels between week 4 and week 5. Shitsmith gonna be low



That's ****ing retarded. You should ask why such a long time between injects  (if they are using cyp) if the half life is what it is.  

Otherwise just gotta play the game. Take it like they say and make sure you schedule bloods for day before shot is due. You should be well below range on that date.  Try and get them to go 150 per week at least.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jan 15, 2017)

Request, no demand, that you be allowed to self-inject at home with access to multi-use vials. That way you can manipulate the injection frequency however you wish and they won't have a clue what's going on unless your stupid enough to tell them.


----------



## Jaydub (Jan 15, 2017)

Well, I'm doing injections at home (they think my wife is doing them) so they're calling in a script for the test and syringes. I'm figuring when I go back in for my results after the retest, when my level is still super low, I'll start asking questions. Tell him I've been doing research on the half life and all that. If that don't work out I'll just have to take my labs and find another endo. Why in the hell would he want me injecting every 3 weeks? I'd halfway understand every 2 weeks, but why 3? Theres no way I can get steady levels at that rate.


----------



## pix3r (Mar 13, 2017)

He should have had you do a complete blood work showing test levels, free test, ldl/hdl, estro, and depending on your history and such, lh and fsh.
Know where your numbers are at first, that will be huge help to figuring out what you need to do next


----------



## pix3r (Mar 13, 2017)

Oh btw, when I had mine done a while back... they recommended 1 shot /month and I actually said "Are you crazy?" then explained how blood plasma levels work and test release and the actual half life (they gave me test E) and that I would not be touching it unless it was at least 1x every 2 weeks max... sure enough, he agreed and then followed up with "the stuff we use for TRT has a different half life" ... i said "sure" and that as that...

more fluctuation in your blood plasma levels the more sides your going to see!


----------



## Rip (Mar 13, 2017)

My first thought was, find a different doctor. Mine is a PCP and prescribes testosterone and syringes. I buy syringes online, split my weekly dose in 2, and inject twice per week. Actually, I'm going to be switching to my Urologist and he will do the same. He was prescribing anastrozole for me previously, but I don't take any AI now. 

Also, when it's time for my blood work, I skip a week dose. Otherwise, these Doctors will judge your need for TRT by your current levels, which are the result of taking testosterone. I've had them say I didn't need it because my levels were normal or high. now, I do that and get my blood done privately to obtain an accurate assessment. 



Jaydub said:


> So I had my first visit with and endocrinologist a few days ago, and I have mixed feelings. They have my medical history, so they know I've been prescribed this gel for a long time now. The guy said we can do shots, but they'd be once every 3 weeks, and I'll have to come into the office to get them done. Now, he said I can bring my wife and she can observe and do them at home. But one shot every 3 weeks? I'm doing 4 pumps of androgel  (like 80mg of test) a day.. the other thing is he sent me for another blood test. Now I'm no genius, but taking 80mg of test a day isn't gonna have my blood test showing low testosterone. So what can I expect? Can I just take the shot every 3 weeks for a while and ask for an increase in dose? Is he even gonna prescribe me anything if my test comes back in the normal range? And my last blood test had my total test at 310. He says this is normal. I'm not thinking so..  Any advice would be great fellas.


----------

